# Chromium fails after devel/icu upgrade



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 24, 2016)

So devel/icu upgrades from version 55 to 57 today and, after doing so, www/chromium now fails cause it's looking for libicui18n.so.55. There is no version 55 in /usr/local/lib/. Chromium is also wanting to upgrade but fails due to vulnerabilities.

Someone will probably tell me it's possible to downgrade to version 55 but are there better options I haven't put into my long notes file? I would need a reminder on how to downgrade anyway.

I'm tempted to wait, and just use Firefox,


----------



## marino (Sep 24, 2016)

how did you acquire icu?
The process of upgrading icu should have also updated chromium.  
(obviously it didn't, so there's something wrong with the process used)


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 24, 2016)

I just used sysutils/portsnap. I'm going to bet you're going to say I should install synth. 
I've just not taken the time yet. Or had the time for that matter.

I forgot about sysutils/portdowngrade but I don't even have that installed.


----------



## marino (Sep 24, 2016)

portsnap updates the ports tree.  I was asking about ICU.  I can guess you just built icu with the command `cd /usr/ports/devel/icu && make clean && make deinstall && make install` or something like that.
That would be classified as a "bad process".  And yes, this would not have happened with synth.  (you have comment about "time" regarding synth, because if you're building anyway, there's not much time impact involved.  I think there must be a misconception involved).


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 24, 2016)

No, I just haven't taken the time to understand synth. I used portmaster to upgrade icu.


----------



## marino (Sep 24, 2016)

so it's just a classic example of a portmaster fail.
The proponents of portmaster claim this type of fail never happens to them, but of course that can't be true.  It's easy to do as we see here.
I found it interesting that you considered downgrading the port to be an option to consider.


----------



## julp (Sep 24, 2016)

All ports that rely on ICU have to be rebuilt (`portmaster -r icu`) after an ICU upgrade because ICU also appends its version to all of its symbols.



> Chromium is also wanting to upgrade but fails due to vulnerabilities.



If you really want to use ports, you can still force to temporarily ignore them by defining DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES to yes (add `-m DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes` to your `portmaster` command)


----------



## obsigna (Sep 25, 2016)

julp said:


> All ports that rely on ICU have to be rebuilt (`portmaster -r icu`) after an ICU upgrade because ICU also appends its version to all of its symbols. ...



The present update of devel/icu from 55 to 57 is the last one requiring rebuild of the ports that depend on icu, because finally icu becomes build with the option --disable-renaming.

see:
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=205120#c12
http://source.icu-project.org/repos/icu/icu/trunk/readme.html#UserConfig
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/devel/icu/?view=log

This will make future updates of devel/icu much less painful.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 25, 2016)

You can't rebuild chromium with `portmaster -r` because it wants to update it.


----------



## obsigna (Sep 25, 2016)

For the time being (until everything has been resolved upstream), you could try to rebuild the previous version from August 2016 of chromium like so:


```
mkdir -p ~/my_old_ports
cd ~/my_old_ports
svn checkout -r r420138 http://svn.freebsd.org/ports/head/www/chromium chromium
cd chromium
pkg delete chromium
make install clean
```


----------

